# Marquee vs Emerald



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

I was painting a bathroom today. Customer provided a quart of Marquee paint. Sometimes I wonder if maybe we are too hard on Behr. I haven't used Marquee much. Maybe it isn't that bad. Maybe pro painters are just kind of snobish about their paint. So I paint on this Marquee stuff. It is really obnoxious and takes forever to apply. But maybe that is my imagination. Bathrooms in general are a pain in the neck. It doesn't cover in one coat and I need more paint to finish. The customer runs out to pick up more paint. Home Depot is sold out, so she goes to Sherwin-Williams and picks up a can of Emerald. HAHAHAHA! Yeah. No contest. Night and day. Marquee is dog vomit.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds like my one experience with Behr Ultra. :laughing: Took two coats just to cover (of course), but they're whole schtik was that is really was a one coat product.

....on the other hand...I just went to an open house where the builder used Ultra eggshell and the walls looked great. Probably two coats.


----------



## SavannahReno (Aug 18, 2015)

Honstly, I didn't care for either. Marquee didn't cover and Emerald didn't lay down well.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Only times I get one coat coverage is when I use a tinted primer.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe this is voodoo thinking, but I find the darkest colors before a jump to the next tint base cover best.


----------



## smoothe80 (Apr 7, 2016)

If you read up on your products, (Behr, SW, Ben Moore, etc.) they all require 2 coats for color continuity as well as durability, unless of course you are working with industrial coatings... In my opinion, Emerald is one of the best products out there. It comes in most sheens including flat, touches up extremely well, and is extremely durable! It is my go to product for walls. I don't generally use it for ceilings or trim though. Ceilings I use Promar ceiling paint, and for trim, I use the water based ProClassic. This seems to be my winning combination for custom work.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Your mistake is allowing the HO choose and provide the paint. Must of been one hell of a small bathroom for only 1 quart. I find bathrooms to be quick easy money.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Maybe this is voodoo thinking, but I find the darkest colors before a jump to the next tint base cover best.


Never thought of it, but that makes a lot of sense.


----------

